# Just to clarify calcium to phos ratio



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was at my feed store. She had a reference book from Oregon State. Said the 2:1 ratio should be higher in phosphorous. All her blended feed for goats is higher in phos than calcium. She said she could make anything I want, if I needed a ton. LOL. She also has analysis of all her hay from the grower. But again, we want the calcium to be higher, right?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Ask her what type of goats that feed is intended for. If these are goats that get the calcium from another source that is high in calcium, a higher phosphorus content would make sense.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

In your over all feed. Calcium should be the 2
and phos should be the 1.

What Sanhestar was saying is that if the FEED in
your area was high in calcuim you may want to
increase your phos.

At least that is the way I am seeing it.


----------

